# Back pack for a lifetime



## rtockstein (Mar 17, 2019)

I'm looking to get a pack this year that will last me the rest of my life (if such a thing exists). I've been using an old osprey 60L aether pack, and it's really started to show some wear after a year of having some heavy loads in it. So I've read some of the recent threads about kifaru, exo, mystery ranch, and stone packs. I've got a some of the pros and cons nailed down on each, I think. They all seem to be roughly the same price.

Exo- lightest
Stone - not as many pockets
Kifaru - carries heavy loads the best, lots of pocket options, seems like there's more used packs available

I'd like to have a pack that meets these criteria:

Carries heavy loads really well (>100lbs)
Is built well enough to last at least 20-30 years with regular use
Light weight (of course I want lightest possible, but durability trumps lightweight for me)
Pocket options


Can anyone rank each of these brands in how well they meet each of these?


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

First, I've only carried loads for any real distance with Kifaru, so I can't attest to the other brands' performance personally. One of my hunting buddies runs a Stone Glacier and has carried similar loads out of the same hell holes I have, and he has nothing but positive things to say about it. He is much more weight conscious than I am too though, so I think he's willing to sacrifice some comfort in favor of less weight. I can speak from good experience with the Kifaru though. In the last 2 years I've hauled out or helped haul parts of 2 bull elk, 4 cow elk, 7 mule deer bucks, and 4 antelope with my Kifaru Frame and Bag.

As for your criteria.....

*Carries heavy loads really well (>100lbs):*

I've had the meat from half an elk on my back several times, as well as full deer plus my camp, and while still difficult, carried extremely well.

*Is built well enough to last at least 20-30 years with regular use:*

I've used my pack and frame year round for shed hunting, turkey hunting, and hunting from the beginning of Archery season through January. Hauled quite a bit of meat with it as mentioned above. I just got done soaking and cleaning the blood out of the bag from the late season cow hunts and it shows no wear on the bag, waistbelt, shoulder straps, or frame.

*Light weight (of course I want lightest possible, but durability trumps lightweight for me)*:

My Kifaru is not what I would consider lightweight. They are definitely geared more towards carrying heavy loads comfortably(relatively speaking). The other two are lighter for sure. However, Kifaru is also not heavy either. They have made some improvements to streamline their frame, and depending on the bag and pockets you choose, you can be in a similar ballpark to the SG or the Exo Packs.

*Pocket options:*

This is one of my favorite things about Kifaru. Everything is pretty modular with the straps and pockets so you can run different pocket configurations depending on the hunt you are doing. They offer a lot of options for pocketing and attachment points on the pack for pockets. Some guys don't care about this, but I find it really useful.

If you want to get your hands on a pack, let me know. I'm happy to meet up with you and let you throw a sand bag in the pack and take it for a run. I'm sure there are guys with the Stone Glacier and Exo Packs that would be willing to do the same. When you're looking at dropping that amount of cash on a pack, it's good to thoroughly check out all the options.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I like using 3 packs; an ultralight, a regular summer pack for 45 to 65 lb loads and a freighter pack for loads up to 110lbs.


----------



## rtockstein (Mar 17, 2019)

wyogoob said:


> I like using 3 packs; an ultralight, a regular summer pack for 45 to 65 lb loads and a freighter pack for loads up to 110lbs.


I like a variety too. My house is filled to the brim with bags. The only thing I'm missing is a durable load hauler


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

I can't speak to all of those packs, but I recently got EXO K3 4800 and absolutely love it. Having said that, I've not packed out any game yet with it and am going off hundreds of others reviews. It's extremely light as you mentioned, but it carries heavy loads pretty well. The way the pack is designed makes for a more comfortable pack at heavier loads if there is such a thing. 

I know Kifaru and Stone Glacier both make really great packs. Sounds like you really can't go wrong with any of those. Not sure about Mystery Ranch. 

Thing I liked about EXO is they sell direct. The packs are light as you mentioned, the frame is strong and lightweight and also adjustable. I love the lid for it and the extra storage it provides along with the deep side pockets on the 4800 that can fit your tripod in one, and a full size spotter in the other. I happened to be in Boise last fall and dropped into their store. The guy working took a lot of time with me getting me fitted to the right frame, and into the right size pack. Only issue is that unless your in Boise, you can't go to a store and see one. Though the Hunt Expo if you decide to go would likely have a rep from all three companies there. 

Good luck! I really don't think you could go wrong with any of those packs. Not sure of a 20-30 year life on any pack but I think any of those would last a really long time.


----------



## rtockstein (Mar 17, 2019)

Kwalk3 said:


> First, I've only carried loads for any real distance with Kifaru, so I can't attest to the other brands' performance personally. One of my hunting buddies runs a Stone Glacier and has carried similar loads out of the same hell holes I have, and he has nothing but positive things to say about it. He is much more weight conscious than I am too though, so I think he's willing to sacrifice some comfort in favor of less weight. I can speak from good experience with the Kifaru though. In the last 2 years I've hauled out or helped haul parts of 2 bull elk, 4 cow elk, 7 mule deer bucks, and 4 antelope with my Kifaru Frame and Bag.
> 
> As for your criteria.....
> 
> ...


Do you have the Reckoning pack? Or is that someone else on this forum? I like the specs of that bag with the back panel zip and side pockets, but I'm not sure about how the side pockets don't have zips and are basically like side "buckets". I'm wondering how people have liked those side pockets. Therefore, I was also looking at the Hoodlum a bit. Side pockets have zips, and has >100L storage without the guide lid.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

rtockstein said:


> Do you have the Reckoning pack? Or is that someone else on this forum? I like the specs of that bag with the back panel zip and side pockets, but I'm not sure about how the side pockets don't have zips and are basically like side "buckets". I'm wondering how people have liked those side pockets. Therefore, I was also looking at the Hoodlum a bit. Side pockets have zips, and has >100L storage without the guide lid.


Yeah I have the Reckoning. To be honest, unless I have the main compartment stuffed to the brim, I never even use the side pockets anymore, so they're kind of a waste. Anymore for me, I run the spotter underneath the snow collar, and the tripod strapped to one of the sides. I have the Sherman Pocket on the back which gives me extra compression and quick access to necessities.

My buddy has the Hoodlum and uses the zippered side pockets all the time. If I had to replace my bag I would go with the Hoodlum design.


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

Nothing is built well enough to last 20 to 30 years of regular use, just isn't going to happen. Best I have seen for a pack thats used everyday for 9 ish months a year is Mystery Ranch lasting about 5 years before the sun has taken its toll on the fabric and the straps are starting to wear.

If I was you I would head to the Expo next month and see what pack actually fits you the best and go from there. Kuiu, Stone, MR packs are usually represented there. I have yet to see EXO or kifaru brands but maybe this year? You can look at all the reviews you want and get all the opinions out there but in the end you want something that fits you. Personally I run MR packs and think there the best but the EXO looks very good and if I was in the market I would have to give them a hard look, my buddy swears by Kuiu as well.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

rtockstein said:


> I'm looking to get a pack this year that will last me the rest of my life (if such a thing exists).


Only in the world of military surplus equipment will you find such durability, and even then that is a "maybe". Of course, comfort and light weight take a backseat on this stuff.

I don't know anything about the packs your listing, so ill just skip down to this:



> Carries heavy loads really well (>100lbs)
> Is built well enough to last at least 20-30 years with regular use
> Light weight (of course I want lightest possible, but durability trumps lightweight for me)
> Pocket options


Just a couple of general thoughts, maybe hit the rewind button on brands, and go back to types.

Internal frame, or external frame?

If you want to haul heavy loads, in a pack that will last awhile, I'm guessing your looking at an external frame pack. That said, they aren't the best for moving around in the woods. I find internal frames are better for that, but external frames can haul more, and are more easily repaired. With a little creativity, you can breath new life into an external frame pack, even an old beat up one with a cracked frame.

I find lightweight, and durability can often be opposite ends of the same scale. I also find that as I get older, (though I think I'm probably the young pup around here going on 46 in a few months), weight becomes more of an issue with me. I like to go up a mountain and down the other side, be out all day, and come back in the evening. Every ounce counts to me. Your mileage may very, but i think it's something to consider. Lots of pockets is nice, but I find that a pack with a ton of pockets, has a lot of extra fabric on it that is adding a few ounces I could probably do without. You can get by with fewer pockets by just organizing your gear into bagged kits. I've taking a liking to mesh bags, wet bags, or just gallon sized zip lock bags.

Just a couple of pennies.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Lol..

This old hippy mountain man I know and see every year elk hunting has used the same basic pack and frame for 30 years. 

Our luxury can often outgrow the pack, not the pack wearing out.


----------



## rtockstein (Mar 17, 2019)

RandomElk16 said:


> Our luxury can often outgrow the pack, not the pack wearing out.


Haha that's definitely true. I just don't want to have to buy one again, so I figure I'll get a nice one and try to keep it alive forever. I'm too familiar with "lighter is better" in various sectors of the outdoor industry. That usually means it will last 1/4 as long.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

rtockstein said:


> Haha that's definitely true. I just don't want to have to buy one again,


Right.... stop lying to yourself. :mrgreen:

You know you will. If your an avid outdoorsman, you will. It's only a matter of time. I guess the trick is to make the time in between packs as long as possible. 

I'll toss this link out as an idea:
https://www.alpsbrands.com/alpsoutdoorz/products/extreme/trophy-x-plus-pack

If I didn't already have a meat hauling day pack, and an external frame backpacking pack that doubles as a freighter frame pack, I might find myself thinking very seriously about this one.


----------



## rtockstein (Mar 17, 2019)

Lone_Hunter said:


> Right.... stop lying to yourself. :mrgreen:
> 
> You know you will. If your an avid outdoorsman, you will. It's only a matter of time. I guess the trick is to make the time in between packs as long as possible.
> 
> ...


Yes, that's probably right... When I get old and can't handle as much weight anymore, I'll probably buy the latest and greatest 3lb 100L pack!  But yes, the goal is to make the time between as long as possible.

Thanks, I'll have to check that one out


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

rtockstein said:


> I like a variety too. My house is filled to the brim with bags. The only thing I'm missing is a durable load hauler


Kifaru is the best I've found so far. Obvious fit is #1 and the Expo will be a good place to check a bunch of the high end packs out. Kifaru was there last year sharing a booth.

I've owned 2 Kuiu, Eberlestock, Horn Hunter Full Curl, Osprey and a few others. My current 44 Mag from Kifaru is easily my favorite for hauling loads.


----------



## rtockstein (Mar 17, 2019)

Doing a bit of internet searching today I came across a company called cilogear. Has anyone ever used any of their packs or heard of them? They seem to be mostly geared toward ultralight mountaineering packs but they do have a line designed for special operations / tactical use. But, none of them have a meat shelf and are extremely high priced, so I doubt I would ever make enough money to buy one of those. But, the fabrics they are using for there top shelf packs are pretty neat... probably so durable they will outlast every human on earth!!!


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Never heard of them, but, I just wanted to say, take your time in your research. What I freaking hate, is thinking one piece of equipment is what I needed, only to find out later there was something else that worked better - and the only reason I didn't get it, is because I didn't know about it.

edit:
I looked it up.
https://www.cilogear.com/dst2wo.html

Holy crap that gets expensive fast. This looks like purpose built gear to me. The type I'd be looking to buy if i were working for a Private Military Contractor if you know what I mean.

For hunting purposes, I think your going to have a rough time finding something better then a purpose built pack for hunting. I guess it depends on what YOUR criteria in a pack is. For me, my pack MUST have waist pockets, be able to carry my handgun on the waist pad, and long gun on the main pack. The option to carry meat is also a consideration if you don't like wasting effort on your first trip out to go get a freighter pack, or don't like the idea of tossing the bloody meat bags into your main compartment.


----------



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

I also have the kifaru reckoning. To me its an awesome pack. I have the lid attachment and a couple of those sherman attachment compartments. One thing I have found is with these bigger packs especially with the lid you tend to keep filling all the pockets up making it heavy. I ended up ditching the lid and just using a couple of the sherman attachments. I hold my spotter in one side pocket, tripod on other side then raingear, jacket, kill kit in main compartment. The shermans hold my light, fire gear, gps etc. Doing it that way takes the weight down. To me its a nice pack. I agree they are not the super light pack but not heavy either however nice to pack so if you get something down you can haul it out. 

But tough choices these days as seems like alot of companies building nice packs. For summer I just roll with my badlands 2200. I have only had that about a year but seems decent for a scout rig with cameras etc.


----------



## weaversamuel76 (Feb 16, 2017)

I've used mystery ranch, Kifaru duplex, bikini, and thier late season, early kuiu and now I'm really loving the Initial Ascent pack. I'd go to the expo and check a bunch out and see what fits best. If your close I have a couple you can try

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------

